# 100% disk usage, computer almost un-usable



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

Upgraded my cpu 1 week ago and two days latter my c disk is constantly at 100% disk usage. computer is so slow its unbearable. Response time on drive fluctuates from 1000ms to 10000ms but it shows activity transfer/writes etc less then 1mb/s

HDD: WD Black 1TB 64mb cache 7200rpm

Things i've tried:
Disabled superfetch and windows search.
chkdisk found nothing
hd-tune found 1.5% block errors.
tried moving it from one hot swap bay to another.
2 other drives are normal.
blue screened this morning trying to get into event viewer.
reset OC's to normal
Did virus scan nothing. (only have windows defender)
disabled windows notifications and removed some programs from boot.
adjusted page file to be min size of installed ram and max for 2x ram size.
drive was not fragmented.
installed lastest chipset driver.
Tried changing sata controler in bios from IDE to AHCI and windows would not boot properly/would not detect boot drive properly, had to revert.

Nothing listed worked. If anyone has ideas let me know.

edit: added event log in .txt format. couldent post it in its event log file type.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow, that's a head scratcher.  It ONLY happens with that drive?  Where is the OS installed?


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Wow, that's a head scratcher.  It ONLY happens with that drive?  Where is the OS installed?



Its my OS C drive that its happening to. the other two drives read around 0-2%. But my WD black (my OS drive) is so slow from the 100% usage.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 15, 2018)

It all points to the drive, but then again it could be software related.

I'd try this first and go from there:  https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=3


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> It all points to the drive, but then again it could be software related.
> 
> I'd try this first and go from there:  https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=3



When i ran datalifeguard it said there was some errors. it didnt say how many and that id lose data trying to fix it. I tried to do a backup and that failed. I browsed through the event log and i've had 700 disk error events since the 6th which is around the time i put the new cpu in.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 15, 2018)

deathmore said:


> When i ran datalifeguard it said there was some errors. it didnt say how many and that id lose data trying to fix it. I tried to do a backup and that failed. I browsed through the event log and i've had 700 disk error events since the 6th which is around the time i put the new cpu in.



That's a tell right there.  Your drive is trying to fix itself, it sounds like.  Sometimes things seem a little too coincidental, when they are just that... coincidental.  If you have any spare drives kicking around to transfer the OS over to it and see if the problem goes away.  My bet is the drive.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> That's a tell right there.  Your drive is trying to fix itself, it sounds like.  Sometimes things seem a little too coincidental, when they are just that... coincidental.  If you have any spare drives kicking around to transfer the OS over to it and see if the problem goes away.  My bet is the drive.



Only got some WD green 5400 rpm drives. I guess i could try that tonight.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 15, 2018)

Windows defender doing it's thing probably. It's atrociously bad , I for one can't use a computer with an HDD while windows defender is enabled.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Feb 15, 2018)

Disable system restore.

Also open resource monitor, on the Disk tab, sort by Total (B/sec) descending and post a screen shot.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Windows defender doing it's thing probably. It's atrociously bad , I for one can't use a computer with an HDD while windows defender is enabled.





jagjitnatt said:


> Disable system restore.
> 
> Also open resource monitor, on the Disk tab, sort by Total (B/sec) descending and post a screen shot.



Its always and only had windows defender running for years. And its had no processes showing it taking up a chunk of the 100%. I'll have to post the screen from home tonight as im at work.  Like i said before the total B/sec was low but the MS reponse time was 1000 to 10000. It seems like its struggling to maybe get the data to and from the drive in a timely manner?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 15, 2018)

* you don't happen to have malware bites installed by any chance do you? There was an issue with it eating ram and cpu until systems became unusable. The problem was patched, but if by chance you havent updated ,you could potentially be experiencing that, I figured it was worth a shot *


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> * you don't happen to have malware bites installed by any chance do you? There was an issue with it eating ram and cpu until systems became unusable. The problem was patched, but if by chance you havent updated ,you could potentially be experiencing that, I figured it was worth a shot *



I dont think so. Generally i only use it if i suspect something. Otherwise i only use windows defender. CPU and ram are both low. 2gb of 12gb used on average and cpu 5% or lower.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2018)

deathmore said:


> hd-tune found 1.5% block errors.



The drive is on its way out.  Replace it, I bet that is why it is slow.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> The drive is on its way out.  Replace it, I bet that is why it is slow.



Is 1.5% alot for a 1tb hard drive like it seems a small amount. But i guess i'll try swapping tonight. Wife is going to be pissed when i tell her i need to spend more money.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2018)

I agree with @newtekie1. The drive is on it's way out. If a drive ever starts getting any kind of errors, replace it. Youre better off. 

Post a screenshot of crystaldiskinfo.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2018)

deathmore said:


> Is 1.5% alot for a 1tb hard drive like it seems a small amount. But i guess i'll try swapping tonight. Wife is going to be pissed when i tell her i need to spend more money.



That test should return 0%.  Anything higher than that means HDTune could not read part of the drive, and the drive is failing.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 15, 2018)

Sounds like a good time to upgrade to a SSD drive.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

05 = relocated sectors count: 211
C5 = current pending sector count: 264
C6 = Un-correctable sector count: 77

Wife is bringing me a new WD black 1tb from bestbuy in an hour. now i need to figure out to move everything over.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 15, 2018)

Yup definitely the drive is on it's way out and you should refrain from using it, try and copy all of your important data over to the new drive your wife is bringing you, you could try and clone the drive so you don't have to do a fresh Windows install and reinstall all your programs etc but it may well not work if the drive is already throwing out errors and misbehaving but worth a shot.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

yah, going to try this acronis true image program and see if i can copy it over once i get the new drive. I don't feel so bad now that ive seen i got 2400 days out of it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 15, 2018)

Discwizard from seagate is pretty easy for cloning fwiw. Its based on acronis, but ime is easier to use.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 15, 2018)

deathmore said:


> C6 = Un-correctable sector count: 77


This is the value that should scare you. Back that sucker up sooner rather than later.


NdMk2o1o said:


> Yup definitely the drive is on it's way out and you should refrain from using it, try and copy all of your important data over to the new drive your wife is bringing you, you could try and clone the drive so you don't have to do a fresh Windows install and reinstall all your programs etc but it may well not work if the drive is already throwing out errors and misbehaving but worth a shot.


That runs on the assumption that no data has been corrupted while the drive has been failing. It might be worth doing a clean install.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd try a different cable if you haven't already.  If that doesn't immediately fix it, then yeah, that drive is a liability.  The fact it happened when you changed CPUs is weird though.



Aquinus said:


> That runs on the assumption that no data has been corrupted while the drive has been failing. It might be worth doing a clean install.


I second this.  Clean installs always have fewer issues down the road.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 15, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd try a different cable if you haven't already.  If that doesn't immediately fix it, then yeah, that drive is a liability.  The fact it happened when you changed CPUs is weird though.
> 
> 
> I second this.  Clean installs always have fewer issues down the road.



I moved around in my hot swap bay on my corsair 800D and no change was still 100%

making installation usb now. I will dump old files on one of my green drives and do new on the new black drive


----------



## AsRock (Feb 15, 2018)

Had some thing like this last week, to the point any thing would take frigging ages to load and Firefox well that took at least 20 minutes to load.  I got to be able look though the resource monitor and looked like some part of a windows update was going on but to actually be like this for over 24 hours ( thats how long it took my daughter to tell me she figgured it be alright the next day ),  i actually killed the windows update, stopped the service and stopped any thing that was hogging and the laptops been fine since.

But yes 100% HDD usage just continuslly was seen until solved.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 15, 2018)

i bought a couple HDD docks a few years back with USB 3.0. I gave one away to a good member here on TPU, and the cheaper of the two, i kept , once every couple months i plug a Spare Shitty old WD Blue i have into it, and run a full system back up (C\ drive) . its more a peace ofmind thing than anything, since my PC is 100% Samsung Evo 850, but everything dies eventually...and win10 has given me a few scares in the last year with shoddy updates.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 18, 2018)

BTW did you have onedrive on it? it's aria debig files get hella huge I'm talkin like 100GB I've had that and I stopped using onedrive entirely bc of that and even last week's update didn't fix it. They won't even listen to me and I have a premium 2TB account.


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 18, 2018)

Wife's 6 month old Asus does this.  It last about 1/2 hour, then good to go.  Thanks remixedcat for bumping this.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 18, 2018)

Did you do a clean install when you changed the CPU, if not that may have caused the issue.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 19, 2018)

I replaced the hard drive with a new one and now everything runs much faster and better. Oddly while reclaiming some files and deleting all windows files and other stuff off the old drive actually made the 100% disk usage on that drive go away, but the drive is already dieing.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 19, 2018)

deathmore said:


> 05 = relocated sectors count: 211
> C5 = current pending sector count: 264
> C6 = Un-correctable sector count: 77
> 
> Wife is bringing me a new WD black 1tb from bestbuy in an hour. now i need to figure out to move everything over.


Yup. Bad drive.


----------



## Wei_Dirt (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a latest WD velociraptor 250GB, 10000RPM, 64M cache. it should have been the most powerful driver in SATA HDDs(I mean access time) but it still takes me 1 minute to start win10. and task manager often shows that it is of 100%....eh...maybe I need a 16GB optane...XD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Wei_Dirt said:


> I have a latest WD velociraptor 250GB, 10000RPM, 64M cache. it should have been the most powerful driver in SATA HDDs(I mean access time) but it still takes me 1 minute to start win10. and task manager often shows that it is of 100%....eh...maybe I need a 16GB optane...XD



You might not know how to optimize the services


----------



## vega22 (Feb 22, 2018)

i would check if you knocked the cable when you swapped the cpu as the drive might be ok and the cable (its connection) is the issue. failing that the drive is on the way out, as said.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 23, 2018)

Run CrystalDiskInfo to exclude hardware issues. To pinpoint what's using the disk, open Task Manager and go to second tab. Down below is Resource Monitor. There you can see which process exactly is doing disk writes and reads the most. This way you can pinpoint the offender that's taking over your HDD.


----------

